# Hello - this is all very new to me!



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello

I've never done this before, but I'm now 3 days into sniffing and preparing for my first ICSI treatment. I'd like a bit of company...

No side-effects so far from the Synarel, although I have some small ulcers on my tongue. Did anyone else get those?

My DH had a failed vasectomy, and we had some sperm frozen, but most of it was non-motile. Does that mean there's no hope of using it?


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi bluesoo 

welcome to ff sorry i cant help with any of your questions just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment hope you get a bfp 

love lilly xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hello Bluesoo,

My dh has non swimmers and we did icsi. I sniffed on my 1st go and I had little sores in my nose and throat but they went after about a week.

I'm new too and this site has been brilliant.

Good luck chick....

Nic x


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Bluesoo

Welcome to FF, my DP also had vasectomy 10yrs now, they said it would be lucky to find anything (so positive arent they). Well I just had 2nd ICSI and got BFP.

I sorry can't help with the side affects, I started with injecting once a day with buseralin.

Good luck with your TX
Love SUZ
XXXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Bluesoo,

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you every success with the ICSI.

Why not join the August Angels cycle buddies thread? You will get lots of support there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=23;action=display;threadid=9343;start=30#msg151052

Laine x


----------

